# Hymer Faults



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Having read TommyS views on his Eura Mobile has prompted us to comment on our Hymer B584 2002 imported from Campirama Belgium.

At first everything appeared OK then over the last three and a half years the following faults have developed:

Lockers on one side leaking through never having been adjusted in the first place. Also locking nuts on handles falling off.
Step. First one fell apart (after only the weeks). Second one never totally right.
Oil Leak on differential.
Wipers failed twice.
Fresh Water Pump Fell off twice
Oven causes work top to become extremely hot.
Cooker Hob. Ferrules holding pan supports disintegrating through heat.
Fuel Cap had to be replaced twice
Floor covering crudely finished.
Mouldings badly fitted in shower. As are the cupboard handles.
Carpets. The best comment on these is that they are removable which is what most owners do when they realise their poor quality.
Shower Door. Arrived bowed. Had to be straightened out.
Fog Light Switch fell apart twice. 
Gel Coat yellowing and cracking.
Roof Vent inner moulding cracked x 2
Fridge. Constant trouble keeping lit. 
Front Blinds. Top rail broken off.
Bed. Dropped down. Nuts not tightened
Caravan Door lock faulty. Plastic covering shroud had to be replaced twice. Has to be slammed shut when operating from inside.
Road Wheel porous metal.
Fresh Water Tank top leaks.
Nut on overflow cracked.
Upholstery. Faulty. Eventually replaced after 3½ years of hassle and unpleasantness. plus a visit to Hymer Germany.

Getting these problems resolved with Hymer UK under the European Warranty (advised by Germany there would be no problem) has resulted in a long up hill battle. With continual arguments, threat of legal action and finally as mentioned above a visit to Germany. Everything appeared to be too much trouble and many parts delivered were the wrong parts. 

The culmination was a letter from Hymer UK saying they would no longer deal with us. As if we would want to deal with them in the future!!!!!!!!

This terrible state of affairs with regard to getting faults rectified has completely put us off another new Hymer. The intention having been to renew every two years.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry to read about your unhappy tale Grouch.

We are absolutely chuffed with ours, which was originally purchased from Campirama as new in 1999. We are the third owners.

It's the badgers nadgers for us.

J & R


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

This is very disappointing but all too common. 

I especially like the we will no longer deal with you. It is a standard statement this is meant to give you, the customer maximum bother and them none. I have had the same issues with 2 car dealers because of poor quality and 
workmanship. One selling 3 pointed crap. 
Hold your standards as being reasonable expectations of a quality product and express disappointment. 

Good thing is lots of other manufacturers are now on the market - maybe when the time to change comes round they will meet your reasonable expectations.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Hmmmmmmmm, sorry to hear of your problems grouch, having read your comments it does not inspire confidence when I am thinking of buying a Hymer myself, but so far I have had a good discussion with Brownhills and they appear to be aware of their problems and have allegedly appointed a new female manager to try and bring the business up to modern day standards.

Even so it does not compare with the appalling attitude of the after sales service from South Yorkshire Motorhomes at Dinnington, great sales team, great deal but it ended there.

I also had numerous faults and they have only recently been rectified after spending most of the day kicking my heels around the premises.

I would NOT deal with SYM in the future.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grouch,

On one of the other motorhome forums there's somebody complaining about the poor workmanship on a Murvi.

I'm not a Murvi fan but usually there build and quality control are excellent. I've never heard a complaint about Murvi in 20 years so if they are slipping the rest have got no chance.

Don


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Hi Grouch,
> 
> On one of the other motorhome forums there's somebody complaining about the poor workmanship on a Murvi.
> 
> ...


I had a little van based Murvi Meteor and I didn't know better till I changed for a VW Westfalia, the build quality of the Murvi was FANTASTIC by comparison, I bought it second hadn and kept it four of five years, never had a rattle, never developed a rattle.


----------



## 101658 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi i am new here i think you should all be 
grateful for what you have i am new to M H alway had a caravan 
but i am having fun with a 1975 haymer on a cf bedford it makes me giggle


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

nelly said:


> but i am having fun with a 1975 haymer on a cf bedford it makes me giggle


Oh wow! What a great van!

And, err .. no, I don't want to swap, thanks :wink: Glad you're having a good time with it. That's what it's all about. Would love to see you on a rally or meet - your van would be the centre of attention 

Gerald


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I am afraid I do not agree with Nelly saying that we should be grateful for what we have got. You do not pay 50K to then have all these problems.

However, I would say that the older vans are far better. 

We used to have a 1982 Hymer and had no problems. In fact I am sure the van we have at the moment will never be around in 20 years time.

We only changed the van due to ill health, thinking a new van would be hassle free. How wrong we were!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Grouch. We have the same van and upto now (touch wood) are pretty pleased with it. I think it all comes down to how you maintain your vehicle. I am always tinkering and playing. Yeh, things do come adrift and loosen. I had a caravan and did the same with that. 
On a new van that would be completley different. A mate bought a brand new Kontiki. In the first two days he found 15 MAJOR faults including 2 water ingress leaks and a serious leak from 2 untightened pipe unions. Very shoddy workmanship that should never happen and I do mean it should never happen. The trouble is once they have your hard earned dosh most dealers don't want anything else to do with you.
Good maintenance is the key. Look after your van and it will look after you.....hopefully  
Johnny F


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

The point I am making is that it was a new van. You do not tinker with items that are covered by warranty or said warranty is negated.

All our other vans have been quite old and we have done all the maintenance and obviously now our van is out of warranty we will do the same.

Having motorhomed since 1988, I think we do understand that maintenance is imperative.


----------

